# Dog Walk 11/24/12 (Today)



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

It was snowing a little today but that didn't stop us.


What my view looks like











Hunter 










Dozer











Sargeant


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice portrait shots. 

I think New York will be getting some that snow in a few days...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The chickens were not amused.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pic's. We got a real good snow last Sunday, about 5 inches, but it is going very fast now. I took a walk today but didn't take the camera.


----------

